

5 reasons tech startups are like indie bands – but with better hygiene - kckal
http://blog.battletrip.co/2013/06/23/5-reasons-tech-startups-are-like-struggling-indie-bands-but-with-better-hygiene

======
kckal
I think the "with better hygiene" is highly debatable.

